# some of my childhood heroes were...



## a (May 13, 2004)

1) Spiderman (he was much cooler than superman)
2) Popeye (from the robin williams movie, not the cartoon)
3) Sho Kosugi (from all the Ninja movies)

i guess those are pretty dorky heroes...
what about you guys?


----------



## SteelYankee (May 13, 2004)

*My Heroes*

I grew up on Batman (the Adam West one). Had hundreds of comics. Went on a wild spree a few years back and purchased more. Now, I have all but four of every Batman comic since I was born (1966). That includes Batman, Detective, World's Finest, Brace and Bold, Justice League, etc. Four missing are some Neal Adams' issues from 1972-73-74 era (100 page Giants - remember those?)

Also remember hurrying home from school to catch &quot;The Lone Ranger&quot; on TV at 3:30 PM.


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 13, 2004)

Starsky and Hutch
Evil Kneivel
Elvis
I had a pretty depraved childhood!
My Older Brother Leonard was probably my biggest Hero, He was saved in the Marine Corps and wrote me a letter about his experience and I started to read my bible as a result of his conversion and not long after the Lord saved me. He and his Family are in Honduras now running an orphanage. When I grow up I want to be like him.


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

[quote:6d236926d8][i:6d236926d8]Originally posted by SteelYankee[/i:6d236926d8]
I grew up on Batman (the Adam West one). Had hundreds of comics. Went on a wild spree a few years back and purchased more. Now, I have all but four of every Batman comic since I was born (1966). That includes Batman, Detective, World's Finest, Brace and Bold, Justice League, etc. Four missing are some Neal Adams' issues from 1972-73-74 era (100 page Giants - remember those?)

Also remember hurrying home from school to catch &quot;The Lone Ranger&quot; on TV at 3:30 PM. [/quote:6d236926d8]



oh yeah!!! i grew up on the Adam West Batman too... but it was the reruns... my favorite was how they walked up walls - it was so cheesy... they just turned the camera sideways!! hahaha... and the riddler was always my favorite villain...


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

[quote:6c5aa72f3b][i:6c5aa72f3b]Originally posted by Irishcat922[/i:6c5aa72f3b]
Starsky and Hutch
Evil Kneivel
Elvis
I had a pretty depraved childhood!
[/quote:6c5aa72f3b]


MAN!!! i totally forgot about Evil Kneivel!!! i had so many wrecks on my bike because of that dude...

and what about Ponch from CHIPS?!?!?! woohoo!!!

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by ace]


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

[quote:ddbfc14f2f][i:ddbfc14f2f]Originally posted by joshua[/i:ddbfc14f2f]
Any Eastwood western Character (and Dirty Harry Callahan) out of the ones I was allowed to watch.

Chuck Norris in &quot;Lone Wold McQuaid&quot; (Unfortunately)

Mighty Mouse

Garfield

Charlton Heston in the &quot;Ten Commandments&quot; [/quote:ddbfc14f2f]


MAN!!! i can't believe i left out Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee!!!!!

you guys are great... you're helping me remember my childhood (which is still a hazy blur)



Josh... GARFIELD was your hero?!?!?!? LOL!!!!!!!

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by ace]


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Evil Knieval was pretty cool...

OK, ready or not...Girl input time:

1. Wonder Woman!!!! (Lynda Carter was sooo cool)
2. Charlie's Angels (the originals, not the cheesy movies they're doing now) - I liked Jaclyn Smith &amp; Cheryl Ladd best.
3. Trixie Belden (the books) She was cooler than Nancy Drew - Nancy was always brushing her hair and talking about Ned. Trixie and her friends rode horses!
4. And (this is really embarrassing - whose idea was this?)
Marie Osmond (What can I say - I was 7!!)

There were others, but those were the biggies...

And for a sub-category:

NOT REMOTELY COOL, [b:73bf8ec655]EVER[/b:73bf8ec655]:
Zan &amp; Jana. (Remember them? The doofuses from the Superfriends? &quot;Wonder Twin powers, activate!&quot They were soooooo STUPID!

Mary


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

wow, MARY!!! LOL!!!!


I'll give ya Wonder Woman - cuz all those 70's super hero shows with real people were cool... the spiderman tv show... batman... incredible hulk with lou ferrigno...

and even though i didn't watch charlie's angels really, my sister did... my sister's name is sabrina - wasn't there an angel named sabrina or something? i don't know...

is marie osmond the little-bit-country girl?!?!?! LOL!!!!


i dont' know the others you mentioned, but you remind me of so much more... wow, i'm glad we did this - my childhood is slowly coming back to me... character-by-character...

ok... how 'bout this one - GREG BRADY!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 13, 2004)

Jim Reed - Adam 12 (played by Kent McCord) (My first television hero).

Travis - 26 Men (A really old show about the Texas Rangers)

Jim Sonnet - &quot;The Guns of Will Sonnet&quot; (My favorite Western. Will Sonnet was played by Walter Brennen who was a lot like my grandfather.)

The Lone Ranger

Jim Phelps - Mission Impossible

Jarrod Barkley - The Big Valley

Chuck Norris - Walker, Texas Ranger

(Anyone see a trend here?) :bs2:


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

Beaver Cleaver


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Ace wrote:
[quote:e1bc55fb92]
wasn't there an angel named sabrina or something?
[/quote:e1bc55fb92]

Sabrina Duncan! (Played by Kate Jackson) I didn't like her. Her hair was shorter (kind of Dorothy Hamill-like) and she seemed sort of feminist...Jaclyn Smith and Cheryl Ladd were both pretty and feminine, but could still do their jobs. Awesome. I was never a big Farrah fan. She seemed a little...trampy.

I'm not surprised you don't know Trixie Belden. Trixie was not as popular as Nancy Drew. But the books were very entertaining.

Yeah, I'm pretty embarrassed about the Marie Osmond thing now. My sister always brings up my Osmond Family thing (as well as my Frankie &amp; Annette thing AND my Doris Day movie thing) as proof positive that I am the whitest white girl ever. Or, as we like to say &quot;CHEESE CORN&quot;!

How about this one? I really liked Sandy (from the movie Grease) UNTIL the end of the movie. I could never reconcile that she turned herself into a slut for him. Even as an 8 year old (or however old I was that summer, that really bothered me).

Greg Brady was your hero? That's pretty cheese corn too. Welcome to the club!

We girls used to have &quot;he's cute&quot; &quot;no he's not&quot; fights about Starsky &amp; Hutch, Ponch &amp; Jon, etc. I remember specifically going to the mat with my girlfriends over 3 &quot;issues&quot;:
1. Han Solo was WAY cooler than Luke
2. Barry Gibb was WAY cooler than Andy Gibb
3. Frank Hardy was WAY cooler than Joe Hardy (The Hardy Boys, with Parker Stevenson and Sean Cassidy)

Looking back, I see I was right in all three cases. The winnah!

HEY! What about the Six Million Dollar Man and the Bionic Woman?!?!?

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by Mary]


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Josh wrote:
[quote:cf9c63dd84]
Mary, Mary, quite contrary. Ace wrote that. Not me
[/quote:cf9c63dd84]

I changed it.

Lee Majors was the Six Million Dollar Man first. I watched the Fall Guy EVERY week. I loved that show. (Pretty stupid looking back.) Heather Thomas was the blonde.

What about the Dukes of Hazzard?

Yet again, every one else liked Bo. I liked Luke. I still say I was right.

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

The Greatest American Hero! That was my first exposure to Robert Culp. Imagine my surprise when I found out he was a studly male lead in I Spy with Bill Cosby (who was also a studly male lead - pretty weird for the Jello guy!)

What about Get Smart? Anybody else remember that?


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

[quote:2cbc9de73c]
Hans Solo and Chibakah (Is that spelled right?)
[/quote:2cbc9de73c]

Chewbacca. (I think?)


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 13, 2004)

[quote:2fc945b560][i:2fc945b560]Originally posted by Mary[/i:2fc945b560]
Josh wrote:
What about the Dukes of Hazzard?

Yet again, every one else liked Bo. I liked Luke. I still say I was right.

Mary [/quote:2fc945b560]

Luke was my hero too. Bo seemed too ditsy for me.


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Janice wrote:
[quote:0198d08e55]
Luke was my hero too. Bo seemed too ditsy for me.
[/quote:0198d08e55]

EXACTLY!!!

Of course, my all-time favorite guy hero (as opposed to girl heroes) wasn't a TV star at all...he was a movie star.

Ahem.

Steve McQueen. &lt;sigh, flutter&gt;


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

oh man... you guys are bringing me such joy!!!

the dukes of hazzard was the greatest show ever!
my fav from star wars was yoda and r2d2(note the avatar)...

imagine my surprise all these years later in SW Ep. II that Yoda can actually fight!!! I stood up in the theatre with a great barbaric YAWP!!! and even better - r2d2 can climb stairs!!! WOOHOOO!!!!!


Indiana Jones - oh yeah!!! and that japanese kid Short Round or something like that... he was DATA from the Goonies!!! WOOHOOO!!!!


ok now, how about this one... Family Ties - i always wanted to be Michael J. Fox... HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Ace wrote:
[quote:0498053f58]
Family Ties - i always wanted to be Michael J. Fox... 
[/quote:0498053f58]

That's funny! I had a crush on him! Not that MJF is so cute, but I loved Alex P. Keaton! He was so sensible and conservative. All my friends liked whats-her-name's boyfriend (the artist guy). I couldn't stand him! Alex was my kind of guy!

Yikes. Now I AM embarrassed!


----------



## sailorswife (May 13, 2004)

Ace wrote:

&quot;and what about Ponch from CHIPS?!?!?! woohoo!!!&quot;

My sister and I had Honda 50 motorcycles when we were kids and we would play CHIPS... ahh the good old days!


----------



## sailorswife (May 13, 2004)

[quote:31bcaa3b65][i:31bcaa3b65]Originally posted by joshua[/i:31bcaa3b65]
[img:31bcaa3b65]http://www.peacheschrist.com/mmass/goons/sloth.jpg[/img:31bcaa3b65]


Sloth from the Goonies!

&quot;Hey Chunk&quot; [/quote:31bcaa3b65]

My brother-in-law and I used to always say to each other &quot;Hey you guuuuuuuuuys!&quot; 

I loved that movie, Sean Astin was one of my first movie star crushes when I was 10 or so... who knew then he would end up as Sam in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

The Goonies was a great movie! I loved Chunk! I felt so bad for him when he had to do the truffle shuffle.


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Ok, Paul liked the heavy duty &quot;guy&quot; stuff...but, SMURFS?!?!

You're kidding, right? Even I didn't like the Smurfs, and I'm totally square!

Mary


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

[quote:6e98a07774][i:6e98a07774]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:6e98a07774]
Conan

The Fall Guy

Transformers

Sgt. Slaughter

Ricky The Dragon Steamboat

The Master

Remo Williams

The Highlander

Bruce Leroy

Pinhead

Hefty Smurf [/quote:6e98a07774]


oh Paul, man!!! that's awesome... do you remember Kerry Von Eric and Junkyard Dog?!?!


----------



## Gregg (May 13, 2004)

Ed Giacomin - NY Rangers goalie

Nick Fotiu - New England/Hartford Whalers defensemen

http://www.whalershockey.com/playerhighlights.asp?sort=Fotiu,Nick


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:4a249ffbfe]
smurfs ruled 
[/quote:4a249ffbfe]

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! DUDE!?!?!


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

[quote:1d4e3e81d1]
the original Hulk Hogan. 
[/quote:1d4e3e81d1]

I liked Rowdy Roddy Piper...


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Paul,

My image of you is totally blown. PLEASE tell me you didn't sing along...

Of course, I think you're younger than me. That's a huge difference when you're kids, you know? My sister who's 3 years younger than me who loved her cabbage patch doll. I just thought they were stupid.

Of course, I loved my Holly Hobby...

The only cartoons I liked as a kid (in the 70s) were Looney Tunes, Scooby Doo, Superfriends and Josie &amp; the Pussycats. You know, COOL ones.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 13, 2004)

Funny Thread.

Okay, let's see.....

My Dad for a while.

Definitely Sho Kosugi - right there with you Ace. (I still have all my ninja gear - swords, shuriken, blowguns, you name - as a matter of fact, I pulled out the old fukiya (blowgun) the other night and went to town on a carboard box from 30 feet away!). 

Indiana Jones (God used this to draw me into my vocation - who wouldn't want to be an OT archeologist??)

Spiderman and Superman - two best comic superheroes that Marvel and DC ever created.

Rocky Balboa - Yo!

Charles Ingalls - who wouldn't love this guy!



Heroes post-conversion/on fire for the first few years of my new life (In order as I remember growing in grace):

Jesus Christ - goes without saying.

John Owen (first book I ever read on Reformed Doctrine was Death of Death)

RC Sproul - first Reformed sermons I ever heard live was his.

John Gerstner Sr. - Lectures on Edwards

Roger Nicole (Huge influence on me and Calvinism)

John Calvin and Martin Luther around the same time as Dr. Nicole's guidance to them

JI Packer - class with him on the English Puritans

Elmer Smick - OT teacher and archeologist - a regular modern day Indiana Jones (now deceased)

Francis Turretin - profound impact on me with God's character and attributes

My wife


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Gregg wrote:
[quote:158db17a24]
Ed Giacomin - NY Rangers goalie 
[/quote:158db17a24]

Now that's a whole other topic - sports figures...Billie Jean King. (Just kidding!)

Bob Probert
Joe Kocur
Darren McCarty
(Are we seeing a pattern yet?)
And Harold Snepts (last guy in the NHL to not wear a helmet)


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Webmaster,

There are real possibilities for a ninja preacher...I see a series in the making...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Saiph (May 13, 2004)

Robin Hood (The first book I read)

King Aurthur

Sherlock Holmes 

Aslan

Strider/Aragorn


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

OK, I see where you guys are going here...

CS Lewis (even though he's not a Calvinist)
JI Packer
John RW Stott
Jonathan Edwards
Charles Spurgeon
John Calvin
Joyce Meyer
Martin Luther
RC Sproul

(I threw 1 ringer in there as a joke - can you find it?)

And I thought of a couple of other sports ones:

Vladimir Konstantinov
Steve Yzerman (even though he's not an enforcer)

Mike Utley (former Detroit Lion)

Joe Dumars

Alan Trammell (what a nice guy!)


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Josh, 

No. I like Joyce Meyer. It was John Calvin I was talking about.



Hahaha. Very good. I had never even HEARD of her until this board. Somebody (Bee, I think) mentioned that she was on TV and was a leeeetle masculine. Well, I found her. As Shaggy would say, Zoiks!

Mary


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 13, 2004)

First and foremost...Christ, of course

In my early years...

Spiderman (best comic or cartoon hero ever)
Dr. Seuss
Beast Wars
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!
...And Paul, I totally second you on the Smurfs! Lala lalalala la lalalala!

As for some more recent ones...
Jerry Seinfeld
John Piper (first exposure to Reformed doctrine)
R. C. Sproul ([i:216d47b84e]Chosen By God[/i:216d47b84e] largely convinced me of TULIP)
Michael Horton (gave me a high view of the Church, sacraments, and objective means of intimacy with God)
Harry Browne
Steven Delopoulos (best singer-songwriter ever!)

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 13, 2004)

Pre-GoddraggingmetohimselfasmuchasImaynothaveenjoyeditatthetime

Han Solo
Raphael from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
&lt;&lt;I became sarcastic because of these two, Han and Raphael&gt;&gt;
Batman
Superman
Indiana Jones
G.I. Joes

Post-conversion

Christ
Paul
R.C. Sproul
John Piper (taught me the value of applying theology)
Greg Koukl (from Stand to Reason)
Martin Luther, John Calvin, and the other Reformers
Derek Webb

and

ninjas

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by FrozenChosen]


----------



## sastark (May 13, 2004)

[quote:b6875012c1][i:b6875012c1]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:b6875012c1]
ninjas

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by FrozenChosen] [/quote:b6875012c1]

You need to watch the movie &quot;The Last Samurai&quot;. It shows ninjas for what they really were: murderers and assassins. 

Now, if you wanna talk about something cool, Samurai are awesome.


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 13, 2004)

[quote:84094c9f8d][i:84094c9f8d]Originally posted by sastark[/i:84094c9f8d]
[quote:84094c9f8d][i:84094c9f8d]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:84094c9f8d]
ninjas

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by FrozenChosen] [/quote:84094c9f8d]

You need to watch the movie &quot;The Last Samurai&quot;. It shows ninjas for what they really were: murderers and assassins. 

Now, if you wanna talk about something cool, Samurai are awesome. [/quote:84094c9f8d]

Whoa good point. LS was an amazing movie. Generally I do hold Samurai in much higher regard than ninjas, but ninja is the more common term for sworded domination.

All ninjas really have though is the element surprise. Once the samurai got their act together the ninjas were like &quot;oh no we're getting rocked!&quot;


----------



## sastark (May 13, 2004)

[quote:b118541d4f][i:b118541d4f]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:b118541d4f]
Whoa good point. LS was an amazing movie. Generally I do hold Samurai in much higher regard than ninjas, but ninja is the more common term for sworded domination.

All ninjas really have though is the element surprise. Once the samurai got their act together the ninjas were like &quot;oh no we're getting rocked!&quot; [/quote:b118541d4f]

Haha! I wonder how you say &quot;Oh no we're getting rocked&quot; in Japanese? I'll have to call my brother and ask him. He lives in Osaka (going to school over there). You are right about &quot;ninja&quot; being a more common term than &quot;Samurai&quot;. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

MeDiedBlue,

I remember when Dr. Suess died - Jesse Jackson read Green Eggs &amp; Ham on SNL during Weekend Update. I laughed and cried at the same time. I like Dr. Suess; I think his stuff was imaginative (not Christian though). Of course, I also liked Mrs. Piggle Wiggle, so what do I know.

Frozen,

Are you old enough for TMNT? I thought they were circa 1990?

All you Han Solo fans - I SAW IT IN THE THEATER. Actually, I saw all 3 in the theater. How cool am I ?! Of course, with hindsight it's easy to see that my favoring of Han over Luke was the right choice, but as a (?) 7 (?) year old, I stood my ground when everyone else liked Luke. I haven't seen the new ones, though. I don't know. I just couldn't get into it as an adult. I also saw Jaws in the theater BTW. I think that was the summer I was 5 1/2. What were my parents thinking? I'm STILL creeped out by the ocean.

All you ninja fans, do you remember a show that was on in the 80s, with Lee Van Cleef as a ninja? I cannot remember what it was called, but I remember watching it. Like I said, my brain is like a slot machine...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 13, 2004)

Paul,

I want to make an independent film featuring you as the Incredible Hulk. How about it?


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:28eb72beb3]
As I grew up my friends and I who used to drop acid and eat shrooms continued to enjoy them--little blue people who hang around magic mushrooms. 
[/quote:28eb72beb3]

I did kind of wonder about that aspect of it...It was kind of like those &quot;Scooby Snacks&quot; - what was THAT all about?

You don't like to be boxed in - well, that's a good point. Noone's really that one-dimensional anyway. It's better if there's a little zig instead of zag occasionally.

FC, Paul as the Hulk!? Interesting concept...who plays Dr. Banner though?

Mary


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 13, 2004)

Mary,

I'm pretty sure I'm nerdy enough to pull it off. And scrawny enough to make the nerd part convincing.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 13, 2004)

[quote:73c55bc944][i:73c55bc944]Originally posted by Mary[/i:73c55bc944]

Of course, I loved my Holly Hobby...

[/quote:73c55bc944]

You had a Holly Hobby too! I had a bi-cenntenial holly hobby name &quot;Charlotte&quot; after Laura Ingles's doll, and slept with her for the next 10 years.  

Did you notice that Strawberry Shortcake dolls are BIG again!


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

i was hoping someone else would admit this before me, but i guess it won't happen...

i had a crush on Punky Brewster!!!


please don't hate me :no:

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by ace]


----------



## staythecourse (May 13, 2004)

*A lot of Texans did*


----------



## a (May 13, 2004)

LOL!!! hahaha oh man!

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by ace]


----------



## Mary (May 14, 2004)

[quote:51b1b77e91][i:51b1b77e91]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:51b1b77e91]
[quote:51b1b77e91][i:51b1b77e91]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:51b1b77e91]
Paul,

I want to make an independent film featuring you as the Incredible Hulk. How about it? [/quote:51b1b77e91]

not big enough [/quote:51b1b77e91]

Your picture looks big enough. Did the camera add 10 lbs.?

FC, you crack me up! Scrawny AND wimpy, huh? Um, I'm not sure how to tell you this, but my girlfriends and I would disagree with you calling Bill Bixby either of those 2 things. He was dreamy! (And anyone who knows me knows I don't like nerds...) 

Was he Dr. David Banner or Dr. Bruce Banner? I can never remember...


----------



## Mary (May 14, 2004)

[quote:26a6bd1ee5][i:26a6bd1ee5]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:26a6bd1ee5]
[quote:26a6bd1ee5]
All you ninja fans, do you remember a show that was on in the 80s, with Lee Van Cleef as a ninja? I cannot remember what it was called, but I remember watching it. Like I said, my brain is like a slot machine... 
[/quote:26a6bd1ee5]

The Master

also, donavin from V was cool [/quote:26a6bd1ee5]

THANK YOU! That was driving me crazy! I knew I wasn't making it up (I do sometimes have delusions, but never involving Lee Van Cleef) but every time I mentioned it, people looked at me in a not-very-nice way! 

I liked V. Freddy Krueger was a nice alien in that one.:bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 14, 2004)

[quote:d75057842b][i:d75057842b]Originally posted by ChristianasJourney[/i:d75057842b]
[quote:d75057842b][i:d75057842b]Originally posted by Mary[/i:d75057842b]

Of course, I loved my Holly Hobby...

[/quote:d75057842b]

You had a Holly Hobby too! I had a bi-cenntenial holly hobby name &quot;Charlotte&quot; after Laura Ingles's doll, and slept with her for the next 10 years.  

Did you notice that Strawberry Shortcake dolls are BIG again! [/quote:d75057842b]

Everything old is new again...I remember Charlotte! I felt so bad when Laura had to give her to that nasty girl...but she got her back later.


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 14, 2004)

Mary,

Bill Bixby played David Banner. IMDB cites him as playing Dr. David Bruce Banner, so apparently the names are interchangeable or something.

The comics used Bruce, I think.


----------



## a (May 14, 2004)

*inconsistencies with the old and new movies...*

in the old spiderman or the comic books, i think he was transformed by a radioactive spider... but in the new movie (with toby mcguire and the hidious kirsten dunst), they were genetically engineered spiders...


was there the same sort of inconsistency with the old and new hulk?


----------



## cupotea (May 14, 2004)

Rin Tin Tin and Lassie.
The Lone Ranger

[Edited on 5-14-2004 by CajunBibleBeliever]


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 14, 2004)

Ace, I can't remember.

If you have any Star Wars questions, though, let me know.


----------



## a (May 14, 2004)

[quote:648fcf4a5d][i:648fcf4a5d]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:648fcf4a5d]
Ace, I can't remember.

If you have any Star Wars questions, though, let me know. [/quote:648fcf4a5d]

okay, here's a toughy...
who is luke's father?


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 14, 2004)

Anakin Skywalker. There is another Anakin Skywalker, who is Luke's nephew, and Han and Leia's child. Third child to be specific.


----------



## a (May 14, 2004)

[quote:598bb634aa][i:598bb634aa]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:598bb634aa]
Anakin Skywalker. There is another Anakin Skywalker, who is Luke's nephew, and Han and Leia's child. Third child to be specific. [/quote:598bb634aa]

woah! a simple Darth Vader would have sufficed...

but that's cool trivia, i had no idea... are you an old starwars fan?or a new star wars fan? or both?


i think i am more of a new star wars fan... more specifically, a new star wars MOVIE fan - meaning i like the computer animation technology, sound, and effects...


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 14, 2004)

[quote:18ae1b898b][i:18ae1b898b]Originally posted by ace[/i:18ae1b898b]
woah! a simple Darth Vader would have sufficed...

but that's cool trivia, i had no idea... are you an old starwars fan?or a new star wars fan? or both?


i think i am more of a new star wars fan... more specifically, a new star wars MOVIE fan - meaning i like the computer animation technology, sound, and effects... [/quote:18ae1b898b]

I'm an old Star Wars fan. I really don't like the new movies, and I want to stick a piece of dynamite in the VHS copy of EP1 I have.

I got into Star Wars when I was 7 or so, when my parents had to attend a meeting and [i:18ae1b898b]Empire Strikes Back[/i:18ae1b898b] was my babysitter.

I've read dozens of novels in the Expanded Universe, and that's some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 15, 2004)

Anamaniacs anyone?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 15, 2004)

Can't forget GI Joe and Transformers too! 

Oh, do any of you remember Galaxy Rangers or Voltron?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 15, 2004)

Most of mine were basketball heroes:

Pistol Pete Maravich
Connie Hawkins
Earl manigault
Kareem
Walt Frazier

[Edited on 5-15-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

Scott,

PISTOL PETE!!!!

that's my favorite player of all time!


----------



## Craig (May 15, 2004)

Whilst growing up:

Indiana Jones
Duck Tales (awesome cartoon! Blatherin blatherzkites!)
Duck Dodgers
Ren &amp; Stimpy
Gummi Bears (bouncing here and there and everywhere)
Muppet Babies
The Equalizer
Mr. T (from the A Team...he preached a &quot;sermon&quot; on TBN the other night...kinda wack)
He Man (till my mom said I couldn't watch it anymore)
Wayne from &quot;The Wonder Years&quot;
Punky Brewster
Arnold from Diffrent Strokes
Rocky
Billy the Kid (from Young Guns...not the &quot;real&quot; one)
Michael W. Smith (I really wish I was joking!  )
Magnum PI

NOW (t.v../movies)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Angel (both Buffy and his series)
Jack Bristow (from Alias)
Donnie Darko
Captain Jack Sparrow
Indiana Jones
Zoolander (must be his chizzelled abs, his stunning features,or perhaps its Magnum or Blue Steel)
Harry Potter (ducking all the eggs being thrown)
Archie Bunker
Michael Savage


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 15, 2004)

[quote:88e738d960][i:88e738d960]Originally posted by ace[/i:88e738d960]
Scott,

PISTOL PETE!!!!

that's my favorite player of all time! [/quote:88e738d960]

Ace,
Have you ever seen his testimony?


----------



## Gregg (May 15, 2004)

Dick Burleson...Team Husqvarna

http://home.ama-cycle.org/forms/museum/hofbiopage.asp?id=23


----------



## blhowes (May 15, 2004)

Gigantor
Superman
Batman
The Rifleman


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 15, 2004)

[quote:68730bb200][i:68730bb200]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:68730bb200]
[quote:68730bb200][i:68730bb200]Originally posted by ace[/i:68730bb200]
Scott,

PISTOL PETE!!!!

that's my favorite player of all time! [/quote:68730bb200]

Ace,
Have you ever seen his testimony? [/quote:68730bb200]

Was he the guy who died of a heart attack while playing Basketball with James Dobson?


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 15, 2004)

I'm thinking that Pastor Way is my new hero, 38 oreos in 4 minutes!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 15, 2004)

[quote:d4c54190d2][i:d4c54190d2]Originally posted by ChristianasJourney[/i:d4c54190d2]
[quote:d4c54190d2][i:d4c54190d2]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:d4c54190d2]
[quote:d4c54190d2][i:d4c54190d2]Originally posted by ace[/i:d4c54190d2]
Scott,

PISTOL PETE!!!!

that's my favorite player of all time! [/quote:d4c54190d2]

Ace,
Have you ever seen his testimony? [/quote:d4c54190d2]

Was he the guy who died of a heart attack while playing Basketball with James Dobson? [/quote:d4c54190d2]


yes


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

[quote:b85c4fffa8]Ace,
Have you ever seen his testimony? [/quote:b85c4fffa8]

no, not formally... but i used to have a video about him, with a young actor named Adam G??? something... adam guiere... ? i can't remember...

but it was so inspiring - it was his story from 8th or 9th grade... 

chic-fil-a was the sponsor for the movie, so i assumed he was a christian... and the story tried to teach good principles and stuff..haha

i heard he had a really rare, undetected heart problem... if they had known of his illness, he would've never been allowed to participate in athletic actvity! that may be urban legend, but quite remarkable if true... and he died at a basketball camp or something... ? not really sure...

but nonetheless, everytime i saw clips of him on tv, i was glued to the screen... what charisma!

ace


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

[quote:40203b20a6][i:40203b20a6]Originally posted by Craig[/i:40203b20a6]
Whilst growing up:

...
He Man (till my mom said I couldn't watch it anymore)
Wayne from &quot;The Wonder Years&quot;
Punky Brewster
Arnold from Diffrent Strokes
Rocky
Billy the Kid (from Young Guns...not the &quot;real&quot; one)
...

NOW (t.v../movies)

Indiana Jones
Harry Potter (ducking all the eggs being thrown)
[/quote:40203b20a6]


craig, 
i'm totally with you on those i've quoted above...

young guns was a great movie... part 2 was great too... i never liked the he-man cartoons, i'm not sure why... but i had all the first generation action figures... i think i liked stratos the best, cuz he could fly...

indiana jones... there's no comparison... he's the best... i heard there will be another movie with h.ford and s.connery...

and finally, harry potter... (ducking the flying tomatoes)... i first started out with the movies - absolutely fantastical! and i've read some of the books as well - years 1,2, &amp; 4... year 3 comes out in theaters next month, so i'm waiting to watch that before i read the book... i'm actually a very big harry potter fan...


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 15, 2004)

Okay, where are all the Zorro fans?!?!?! Zorro is probably my all-time favorite hero, even more than Superman. 

Some others growing up:

Superman
Batman
Ghostbusters
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (Donatello to be exact)
Captain N the Game Master
Super Mario
Link (Legend of Zelda)
Mega Man
Simon Belmont (Castlevania)
Samus Aran (Metroid)
Fox McCloud and Falco Lombardi (Starfox)


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

[quote:4db7ccb929][i:4db7ccb929]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:4db7ccb929]

oger from revenge of the nerds

Kain from Kung fu

and....Atrau from The Never Ending Story

[/quote:4db7ccb929]


Paul!!!!!!!!!! you totally rock!

but instead of oger from ROTNerds, mine was booger! hahaha

and instead of Atrau, mine was Falcor!!


Paul, you have excellent taste in heroes... hahaha


----------



## LawrenceU (May 15, 2004)

My childhood heroes were men such as:

Thomas Jonathon Jackson
Robert E. Lee
Nathan B. Forrest
Jefferson Davis
My Uncle, a highly decorated Marine


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

[quote:bc65931e18][i:bc65931e18]Originally posted by joshua[/i:bc65931e18]
Great thread, Ace! I wish I'd have thought of it. [/quote:bc65931e18]


well, i was just sitting at home, thinking about how you are my present day hero... and then i started remembering the heroes of my younger years before i met you... before you showed up and ran all my heroes out of town... and then you spit on them and shot them all to death...

thanks a lot! :no:


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

[quote:dcebacc996][i:dcebacc996]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:dcebacc996]
My childhood heroes were men such as:

Thomas Jonathon Jackson
Robert E. Lee
Nathan B. Forrest
Jefferson Davis
My Uncle, a highly decorated Marine [/quote:dcebacc996]



jefferson davis wasn't the texas governor known as the worst texas governor in history was he? is that the same guy? i know it's davis, but not sure which one...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 15, 2004)

[quote:5dc0c484dc][i:5dc0c484dc]Originally posted by joshua[/i:5dc0c484dc]
[quote:5dc0c484dc][i:5dc0c484dc]Originally posted by luvroftheWord[/i:5dc0c484dc]
Mega Man
[/quote:5dc0c484dc]

Didn't Mega Man turn out to be a WO-man? [/quote:5dc0c484dc]
No, that was the guy from Metroid.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 15, 2004)

[quote:e58a710561][i:e58a710561]Originally posted by luvroftheWord[/i:e58a710561]
Okay, where are all the Zorro fans?!?!?! Zorro is probably my all-time favorite hero, even more than Superman. 

[/quote:e58a710561]

Here's a BIG Zorro fan. (Can't believe I forgot about Zorro.)

Living near the Canadian border we can pick up their tv. stations. Their used to be a variety show called Wayne and Schuster, similar to the Smother Brothers, or The Carol Burnett Show. And they would do spoofs. Two of the funniest shows they did was, &quot;Sam of Green Gables&quot; and &quot;Whats the matter with Zero&quot; (a spoof of Zorro). They were both hilarious.


Another guy I liked was Hercule Poirot -- That great Belgian detective.


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

&quot;live or die, man...&quot;


&quot;DIE!!&quot;


&quot;wrong!!!!!&quot; (got your nose!)


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

Janice,

i did spend quite a bit of time walking around thinking i was Young Sherlock Holmes, after the movie...


&quot;Good show, Watson!&quot;


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

&quot;squish like grape&quot;


----------



## a (May 15, 2004)

wax on
wax off


----------



## a (May 16, 2004)

no no no... Val Kilmer in &quot;Real Genius&quot;

now THAT's a real hero!


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 16, 2004)

[quote:30e6355ebe][i:30e6355ebe]Originally posted by joshua[/i:30e6355ebe]
[quote:30e6355ebe][i:30e6355ebe]Originally posted by luvroftheWord[/i:30e6355ebe]
Mega Man
[/quote:30e6355ebe]

Didn't Mega Man turn out to be a WO-man? [/quote:30e6355ebe]

I think you're thinking of Samus Aran from Metroid fame, who is also on my list of childhood heros. But Mega Man is definitely a man. He's actually some type of robot-human hybrid. I think the term they gave it is &quot;reploid&quot;.


----------



## a (May 16, 2004)

[quote:b82c662168][i:b82c662168]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:b82c662168]
what about Anthony Michael Hall in Wierd Sceince [/quote:b82c662168]

and....

sixteen candles
breakfast club
national lampoon's vacation
the dead zone...

:thumbup:


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (May 17, 2004)

[quote:6f67a4862f][i:6f67a4862f]Originally posted by ace[/i:6f67a4862f]
1) Spiderman (he was much cooler than superman)
2) Popeye (from the robin williams movie, not the cartoon)
3) Sho Kosugi (from all the Ninja movies)

i guess those are pretty dorky heroes...
what about you guys? [/quote:6f67a4862f]

Late on this one.


1. Spanky and Alfalfa (peas and carrots man thay have to be on the same line)
2. Fonzie
3. Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ace_
> 1) Spiderman (he was much cooler than superman)
> 2) Popeye (from the robin williams movie, not the cartoon)
> 3) Sho Kosugi (from all the Ninja movies)
> ...



Spiderman aka Peter Parker
James Rockford
Prince Caspian
Christopher Robin
Bilbo Baggins
Dave Stoller (_Breaking Away_)
Robin Hood
Jim West (_Wild, Wild West_)
Dick Van Dyke
Eric Liddell
John Belushi

[Edited on 7-23-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 23, 2005)

My Dad was my favorite hero. He was tough. Good at sports. Good looking. And he drag raced. He taught me so much about all these things. He taught me to be a good sportsman no matter what. And he taught me cheating is not winning.

The Man with no name......Clint Eastwood. I loved 'The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. I didn't watch a lot television or read comics.


----------

